# Who would u pick at no.1?



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

Who do you think is the best prospect out of Greg Oden, Nemanja Aleksandar, Yi Jianlian, or Martynas Andriuskevicius

Greg Oden 7'0 245 
Nemanja Aleksandar 6'10 210 
Yi Jianlian 7'1 230 
Martynas Adriuskevicius 7'3 240


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if its true that Nemanja in the future could be the next dirk id take him in the heart beat caues hes one of the players u cant guard in the nba


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

Greg Oden could equally likely be the next Shaq.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

All these dudes is 16 or 17 years old


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Dude Greg Oden isnt eligible for the 2005 draft he is a *JUNIOR* in high school. But between Martynas, Yi, and Nemanja I take Aleksandrov everyday of the week unless i desperatly need a center.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

nemanja


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Martynas.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

I dunno, I always thought of Nemanja as the next Nikoloz Tskitishvili.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> Dude Greg Oden isnt eligible for the 2005 draft he is a *JUNIOR* in high school. But between Martynas, Yi, and Nemanja I take Aleksandrov everyday of the week unless i desperatly need a center.


im sayin if they were all in one draft, who would u pick


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> Greg Oden could equally likely be the next Shaq.


Oden is never going to be anything like Shaq. He will never be the biggest guy in the league. He is going to top off at Tim Duncan's size which is still pretty big but not the monster that Shaq is.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would Yi Jianlian...wait til he gains some muscle. He has a jumpshot and he is 7'1". 16 years old and still growing and starting on China's Olympic team. He is already starting over a Chinese NBA player.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> I would Yi Jianlian...wait til he gains some muscle. He has a jumpshot and he is 7'1". 16 years old and still growing and starting on China's Olympic team. He is already starting over a Chinese NBA player.


yeahh agreed, only if thing is yi's age tho, if hes 16 or 17, then i would take yi in a heartbeat
if he is the rumoured 18 or 19 then i would probably either take martynas or oden


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Yi Jianlian


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> if its true that Nemanja in the future could be the next dirk id take him in the heart beat caues hes one of the players u cant guard in the nba


Replace "u" with "that."

jk


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> if its true that Nemanja in the future could be the next dirk id take him in the heart beat caues hes one of the players u cant guard in the nba


They also said that about Tskitishvili. DeShaun Stevenson was once compared to Michael Jordan. Comparison's aren't anything to rely on, and there is no way of telling for sure how good a player will become. Nemanja has a lot of skill, but he's nowhere near Nowtizki's level at this point. :no:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Greg Oden 7'0 245 - Never saw him play... sounds pretty raw... Could be next David Robinson or next Keon Clark... Good prospect but not No.1 pick... Just like Okafor...

Nemanja Aleksandar 6'10 210 - Not the next KG as people say... Not as high or as tough... Doesn't even have the same passion... Think Darko Millicic or Pau Gasol... Could become the No.1 but i don't think he should...

Yi Jianlian 7'1 230 - You know... He's game is a lot more versatile than i though... He looks like an Antwan Jamison with less toughness but higher and with more range... Could be a great No.1 pick... 

Martynas Adriuskevicius 7'3 240[/QUOTE] - The league lacks big man with defensive game... In my opinion he should be the No.1 pick hands down... He's the complete package... Offense, Defense, HUGE upside and most important... Size and Frame... He's Star material like the others but seen to be more developed already...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

And yeah... None of these four are Future Shaq, Dirk, KG or Yao...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Greg Oden 7'0 245 - Never saw him play... sounds pretty raw... Could be next David Robinson or next Keon Clark... Good prospect but not No.1 pick... Just like Okafor...
> 
> Nemanja Aleksandar 6'10 210 - Not the next KG as people say... Not as high or as tough... Doesn't even have the same passion... Think Darko Millicic or Pau Gasol... Could become the No.1 but i don't think he should...
> ...




OK you are basically making assesments on players that you have not seen. You say Greg Oden is a good prospect but not a #1 pick because you havent seen him play yet you say he could either be a David Robinson or a Keon Clark.

You also say Nemanja isnt as high or tough as KG yet at the end of this post you go on to say hes star material. Very confusing


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> You also say Nemanja isnt as high or tough as KG yet at the end of this post you go on to say hes star material. Very confusing


He says Martynas could be a star, not Nemanja.

And people comment on players they haven't seen before all the time around here, what does it even matter anymore?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> He says Martynas could be a star, not Nemanja.
> ...


I think you should re-read what he wrote. This is what was said:


> *He's Star material like the others* but seen to be more developed already...


Like I posted before, he says all of them are star material yet at the same time he says 2 arent that great, and I dont understand it. It matters alot in the realm of discussion. I personally cant agree with someone who gives a "high-low" comparison of a player and has never seen him play.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

At this point I'd go with Martynas.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> I think you should re-read what he wrote.


You're right... i'm saying they are Star Material... but if you are going to compare the four Nemanja and Oden should not be taken first... but let's remenber i never saw Oden play... just read... The others i saw... so i gave my opinion about then...

About Nemanja... his is Star material... like Gasol is right? Gasol is a Star but is not as tough as KG, who's a super star... I don't seeyour point man... Namanja is good... but so are the other 3... so it doesn't mean he should be the No.1 just like that...

All i'm saying is that i think right now they should be taken like:
Martynas
Yi
Oden
Nemanja

Just that...



> He says Martynas could be a star, not Nemanja.
> 
> And people comment on players they haven't seen before all the time around here, what does it even matter anymore?


Thanks for the backup... but he just didn't understand what i said... And YES... people post a lot about players they never saw... in my case... that's just Oden...

Is he as RAW as people say?


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

Jose Juan Barea out of Miami hes the best PG in NCAA right now


He domianted Chris Paul in the Americas tournament head to head


Jose Juan Barea best PG in the nation


Jose Diaz from Miami needs some credit too


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd go with Yi at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prjose</b>!
> Jose Juan Barea out of Miami hes the best PG in NCAA right now
> 
> 
> ...


Are you nuts? Jose Juan Barea is not the best PG in the NCAA. If he was, why is Northeastern not even that good. He doesn't even play in a conference ranked higher than 25. 

He's okay, but just because he is your countryman, don't go pimping him as something he's not. 

Oh and BTW, Greg Oden seems to be getting a backlash because people don't want to believe how good he is. He is a hard-working humble kid, who just so happens to be a manchild on the basketball court. He is a lock barring injury (God forbid) to be the 2006 #1 pick. I don't care if all those guys are in the draft with him, he is a lock for 06 #1.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

You never even saw Greg Oden play all [edit] but you never even attended one of his games


Jose Juan Barea dominated Chris Paul how are you going to tell me hes not the best? cause he doesn't play in a good divison?? if he play in Pitts position he would score Paul every day! and Paul is a top 3 pick 


Please you have no clue what you are talking about you live by scouting reports instead of watching these guys play


:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have seen America East basketball. Barea is not as good as you make him sound. Again, if he was, Northeastern would have made the NCAA tournament or won over 20 games.

Ah ha, I have seen Greg Oden play two years ago at the Peach Jam and the Nike Camp when I was still in college. I completely know what he is capable of. 

Please, you're a newcomer here. Don't come spouting your homer BS.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

My man, did you even read how Barea dominated the so called best PG in the nation?? Barea totally outplayed the guy 


You never saw Barea play, you're a [edit] who depends on Mock Drafts and scouting reports to believe everything scouts say go ahead do that



Barea is going to be a amazing player He deserves to be a Lottery pick


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Are you nuts? Jose Juan Barea is not the best PG in the NCAA. If he was, why is Northeastern not even that good. He doesn't even play in a conference ranked higher than 25.
> 
> He's okay, but just because he is your countryman, don't go pimping him as something he's not.


I'm guessing you're not familiar with our friend prjose. He got banned from RealGM for endlessly pimping Puerto Rican players and going on anti-American tirades.

Some of his opinions include: Guillermo Diaz is the next Allen Iverson with a 50-inch vertical leap, Ricky Sanchez is one of the 100 best players in the world, and that Peter John Ramos is the third-most NBA ready player in the 2004 draft. He must have had at least 150 posts pimping Ramos.

I would suggest putting him on ignore, as he clearly can't be reasoned with.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Will do ArtestFan. Thank you very much.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

lol now i have a stalker You can tell this guy has a life he remembers everyone from all his message boards  


Listen if you can't accept Jose Juan barea clearly dominated your best "PG IN THE NATON" Chris Paul then go ahead ignore me this is my reason why Jose Juan barea deserves lottery pick hes as good and tough as any pg in the nation


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

[entire post is inappropriate and has been removed]


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Martynas Andriuskevicious, but I'd take Roko over all of them


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prjose</b>!
> lol now i have a stalker You can tell this guy has a life he remembers everyone from all his message boards
> 
> 
> Listen if you can't accept Jose Juan barea clearly dominated your best "PG IN THE NATON" Chris Paul then go ahead ignore me this is my reason why Jose Juan barea deserves lottery pick hes as good and tough as any pg in the nation


Points Directly Responsible For, Assuming All Assists = 2pts:

Chris Paul: (8pts) + (2x13assists) = 8 + 26 = 34
Jose Barea: (27 pts) + (2x1assist) = 27 + 2 = 29

Yeah...and Paul's team won too. And Barea had an A/TO ratio of .2 in that game, Paul had a ratio of 13.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.fibaamericas.com/fnabox.asp?g=20&n=A&r=4209 



Jose Juan barea 27 points 6 assist 6 rebs 2 steals 4 - 9 3pt 


Chris Paul 8 Points 8 assist 4 turnovers 1 - 4 3pt 



He got dominated one on one


[edit]


----------



## d_sizzle_16 (Aug 21, 2004)

in my eyes Nemanja is gonna be the biggest superstar out of them all


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prjose</b>!
> http://www.fibaamericas.com/fnabox.asp?g=20&n=A&r=4209
> 
> 
> ...


Hey [edit].

Ever occur to you maybe they played more than once?

They played 2 days earlier.

Thats where my stats came from. So even if you consider your boy dominant in a game he still lost, because he posted better stats against a guy who doesn't need stats to be effective, then hey, I guess I don't know what I'm talking about.

Oh wait, it's you who jockrides every Puerto Rican. That's right, I forgot you blindly followed anyone who came from your country.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

Jose Juan Barea of Puerto Rico, who will be a sophomore at Northeastern University was a high energy player. Good shooter and leader as well, and has a fiestiness that sparked some rough stuff after the whistle with Argentina and Venezuela. Was the tourney's leading scorer at 24.8 points per game, and was second behind only Chris Paul in assists per game at 7.2



My man you are lost inside your ******* and you don't know what to reply back with just admit you are wrong and Jose played better than Chris head to head Chris has no defense ability Also USA had more players than Puerto Rico Puerto Rico only had 2 guys but won with silver being lead by Peter Ramos and Jose Barea


Who stats doesnt need to be effective??? :laugh: [edit]?


Hey man man if you can't defend what you gonna say just stay quiet cause you never saw Jose Juan barea play atleast 20 games or any other non American for this matter.


You talk alot of [edit], go atleast watch the play 5 - 10 games Im not even surei f you even watched Chris Paul play 20 games 

People here just asume "Oh if he's a top 5 pick he must be good" without evne watching the kid a basketball or even know what comptetion he's on






















^ Teams will regret to pass on this guy in 2005 draft regret badly


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prjose</b>!
> Jose Juan Barea of Puerto Rico, who will be a sophomore at Northeastern University was a high energy player. Good shooter and leader as well, and has a fiestiness that sparked some rough stuff after the whistle with Argentina and Venezuela. Was the tourney's leading scorer at 24.8 points per game, and was second behind only Chris Paul in assists per game at 7.2
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie, I've never seen Barea play. Point out to me where I said he did?

I've seen Paul play a lot, because I absolutely love ACC basketball. I watch other conferences, but I love to watch the ACC.

All I did was play devil's advocate here. If Barea was that good, he wouldn't be going to Northeastern.

Even if he got overlooked by recruiters, he would have gotten press if he dominated the America East conference and lead his team to the tournament. Guess what? He lead his team to a mediocre record in a bad conference, and couldn't qualify for the postseason.

Chris Paul sparkplugged the Wake program that people thought were going through rebuilding. He played the in the best conference in America as far as point guards go, routinely playing against Ray Felton, Jarrett Jack, John Gilchrist, Chris Duhon, etc. I'll bet you Clemson's starting PG was better than any player in the America East conference. 

Look at it this way: Peter Ramos averaged great numbers in this tournament, and he's not going to play a minute in the league this year. At the junior levels its far easier to dominate based on quickness and speed or side and power instead of skills.

Peter Ramos is going to come into the NBA and meet Shaq, Wallace, Dampier, Z, Divac, Mutumbo, Curry, Ratliff, Miller, Yao, etc. All of these guys are not only most likely stronger than him, they know the game better, and have more talent. (I actually have seen 3-4 games that Ramos played. Not a whole lot, but enough to make a moderately accurate judgement for this case.)

Jose Barea is going to come to the league and meet Francis, Davis, Marbury, Kidd, Nash, Ford, Bibby, Wade, etc. All of whom are either quicker, better, or both. Don't treat it as though any foreigner just comes and dominates, because outside of Peja and Dirk, there aren't any other foreigners in the top tier of NBA players.


----------



## fajardo playero (Aug 21, 2004)

Stop using the word foreign they are Puerto Rican



Peter John Ramos is a man he played professionally and High school ball hes not one of those High school american C's that end up like stiffs


seen him play back home I was at the NBA draft in NYC and I espected him to go top 20


I was very dissappointed and didnt understand why he went so low he out played Pavel in workouts played in a better league than most of the guys in the draft 


Coming Soon

Registered: Feb 2004
Location: Fajardo, Puerto Rico home of Carlos Arroyo!!
Posts: 974
him working with the Wizards.


The story of this workout goes as this.
The Wizz coaches wanted to get PJ tired, ( this boy has an incredible stamina, I will later post an article about it ) after they got him tired ( maybe the coaches were tired of trying to getting him tired ) they give him the ball to start shooting jumpers, to see how well he was to going 


Let me say this, when Jose Ortiz entered the NBA in 1987, he weighed 220 pounds wet, and 21 years old

PJ Ramos is 19, and 275, and the ones that saw Piculin playing when he was 19 years old, say that PJ is a lot better than Picu was at the moment.

I was in an exhibition game last wednesday here in Fajardo between the Puerto Rico NT and the Argentina Under-21 team, and I saw PJ do things he was not doing in Centrobasket, its looks like the pressure of not having an guarranted contract was on his head on Centrobasket ( the referees were too ).

PJ has some legs, ( YAO MING STYLE ) he has a base were to stand, he has been playing against pro players, banging under the basket with success( things that Dwight Howard, Biedrinds, Pavel , and the others has not been doing ), I expexct a normal rookie season for a 19 years old teen ( this means a bad dissapointing season ) and a good 2nd season.




www.interbasket.net/talk/...stid=23917




CIENTO VEINTISEIS partidos jugados de noviembre del año pasado al presente, y otra infinidad de horas de entrenamiento físico y prácticas en los demás 184 días disponibles, rindieron grandes frutos ayer cuando Peter John Ramos aseguró su entrada a la NBA al anunciar formalmente un acuerdo contractual con Washington
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



126 games played since last years november to the present, and another infinity of hour in training and practices, in the others 184 days, give dividends yesterday, when Peter John Ramos assured his entrance to the NBA, after announcing that he came to an agree with the Washington Wizards.





quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LA CONTABILIDAD de partidos jugados incluye 20 de la Superliga 25; 44 de su temporada escolar con el Colegio Bautista de Caguas, incluyendo su participación campeonil en el torneo McDonald's/El Nuevo Día, y dos torneos invitacionales en Florida y Tennessee; 11 de la pretemporada y 40 de la campaña 2004 de los Criollos de Criollos de Caguas del Baloncesto Superior Nacional; uno del Juego de Estrellas del BSN; cinco con el Equipo Nacional adulto en el torneo Centrobasket; y cinco con la selección Sub 21 en su torneo Centrobasket.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The count of games include 20 games in the SUPERLIGA UNDER-25, 44 with COLEGO BAUTISTA DE CAGUAS ( High School ), including his championship game in the McDonalds/El Nuevo Dia Tournament, and 2 invitational tourneys, one in Florida and another in Tennessee. 11 on pre-season and 40 on the season with the Caguas Criollos from the BSN, the all-star game, 5 games with the Puerto Rico NT in Centrobasket, and 5 with the Puerto Rico Under21 in Centrobasket U-21


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ramos, además, realizó cientos de horas de entrenamiento cardiovascular y con pesas todas las mañanas, así como rutinas especializadas de juego con el entrenador Jim Bayno, todos los días, por espacio de una hora, previo a los entrenamientos técnicos del equipo de los Criollos.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ramos also did hundreds of hours of Cardio training and weights every morning, also specialized game's routine with Jim Bayno, every day, for an hour, before the Caguas Criollos practices.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
El centro también asistió a ocho sesiones privadas de trabajo en 10 días a través de Estados Unidos antes del 'Draft 2004'. Por lo menos en 10 fechas, jugó dos partidos en un mismo día, ya fuera por compromisos con el Colegio Bautista, como con su equipo de los Criollos.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The center also went to 8 private workout sessions in 10 days across all the US in 10 days, before the Draft2004. At least in 10 days he played 2 games the same day, because of games with his high school in morning and games with Caguas Criollos at night


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FELO RIVERA, mentor del jugador, apuntó que todo ese trabajo incluye además el hecho de que en cada partido promedió por lo menos 30 minutos de acción.

"El muchacho ha demostrado que tiene estámina.", dijo Rivera. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Felo Rivera, tutor of the player, also said that all that work include the fact that in every game he has played, he has played at least 30 minutes in everyone of them

" The boy has proved that he has stamina " said Rivera



A 7'4 270 19 year old with a jumpshot atheletism good quickness with unbeliable staminia?? come on you can't say Keith Closs that is ridiculous


4 years ago Ramos couldn't even win a game of HORSE he was terrible in those 4 years he has worked his *** of to be who is he is today 





lol how do you know those guys are going to be better than Barea when Barea has never played those guys stop talking out of your *** Yeh like chris paul has a chance against Steve Nash and francis :laugh: 


Im a huge Arroyo fan hes my favorite player hes from my city But i think Jose Juan Barea can be better than him

Jose Juan Barea at his prime - 20 ppg 8 assist 6 rebs Hes going to be real good just wait


Also Wizards love Ramos hes going to get over 20 minutes this year you think Haywood is going to hold his spot at C? lol keep dreaming Ramos will surprise people thsi year and 3 - 4 games isnt enough sorry i Watch this guy play for caguas every game he is amazing talented and skilled Stop sleeping on guys you don't know well


I hate when people say "he's going to be a bust he's going to be a stiff"


but they never saw them play hahaah how crazy is that? :laugh:


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Ramos will probably not play over 20 mpg... thats a lot for a center as young as he is who hasnt faced competition like the nba.. He is an alright prospect... He's definitely not 7'4... when i watched him play he looked (although it wasn't in person) closer to 7'1-7'2.... He's pretty good offensively, pretty bad defensively (compared to the nba.. good for his age i'd say).. he won't block anything in the nba at this point.. his timing needs work.. so does his positioning.. he's still a good prospect, but not an amazing one.. 

I haven't seen barea play.. one thing i can tell you is that just because he outplayed someone in a game it doesn't mean anything.. i dominated this guy during a ymca rec league game and he outplayed steve nash during a high school game.. i guess that means im better then steve nash? No, unfortunately it doesn't.... How anyone could think barea is better then chris paul (if he was i definitely would have seen him play by now) baffles me.. paul is going to be an allstar pg in the league.. 

"20 ppg 8 assist 6 rebs "

You cant just throw out numbers like that.. 

Chris paul in his prime will average 25 ppg, 15 apg, 10 rpg. He's going to be real good, just wait


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go back to RealGM. Everytime you post I am going to tell the mods to watch you and ban you. You're annoying.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

And in reply to the OP... I'd have to go with oden at this point.. He's young and his body is already mature.. He's got great athleticism/mobility for his size... His defence is already probably good enough to handle some minutes in the NBA.. And he's so young.. by the time he's 21-22 he'll be a dominating force in the league on both sides of the court, imo..

The other 3 also look like they're going to be really good, but right now i'd take oden


----------



## fajardo playero (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Go back to RealGM. Everytime you post I am going to tell the mods to watch you and ban you. You're annoying.


Your number of post = 

Posts: 13115 


wow you dont get tired of this forum? Get a life go some ambitions go get a girl and some play Stay here for 2 years isnt cool man go do something with yourself do you really want to spend your whole life in here? its really sad what you're doing to yourslef


Listen cry baby if you dont like my post get the out of here then or ignore me Don't ask for my attention fat man


----------



## fajardo playero (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Ramos will probably not play over 20 mpg... thats a lot for a center as young as he is who hasnt faced competition like the nba.. He is an alright prospect... He's definitely not 7'4... when i watched him play he looked (although it wasn't in person) closer to 7'1-7'2.... He's pretty good offensively, pretty bad defensively (compared to the nba.. good for his age i'd say).. he won't block anything in the nba at this point.. his timing needs work.. so does his positioning.. he's still a good prospect, but not an amazing one..
> 
> I haven't seen barea play.. one thing i can tell you is that just because he outplayed someone in a game it doesn't mean anything.. i dominated this guy during a ymca rec league game and he outplayed steve nash during a high school game.. i guess that means im better then steve nash? No, unfortunately it doesn't.... How anyone could think barea is better then chris paul (if he was i definitely would have seen him play by now) baffles me.. paul is going to be an allstar pg in the league..
> ...



Chris Paul isn't a rebounder like Barea Barea can jump over 6"9 guys and out rebound them hes a playmaker

You never saw him play, please shut up dont stink up this forum with your ignorant if you never saw him play dont comment about him you dont know who is his your eyes have never watch 10 of his games played


"ramos will probably not play 20 minutes per game" Oh so you're part of the Washington Wizards organization now?


Have you watch the BSN? Or ever heard of it? if you haven't, please shut up you have no idea what you're saying Ramos has played professional ball thats as good or better tha NCAA 



What??? Not a good blocker??? Do you even know what you're typing? how many games have you seen him play? 1? 2??? Go atleast watch him play 10 any guy can have 2 great games and you can say "Oh man that guy is great" but the next 8 games he can be awful So you don't know what you're saying


Ramos is 7"3.5 Almost 7"4 Ramos look like a giant next to Duncan even the reporter said "Ramos has 3 - 4 inches on Duncan"




You guys stop commenting on players you never seen before play or don't even know what leagues they're from


Chirs Paul is going to be an all star in the league thats why he got dominanted by Jose Juan Barea one one one Puerto Rico vs USA Paul had 8 points Barea had 27 if Paul is going to be a all star to you then Barea must be a hall of famer to you


But oh wait I forgot you never saw these guys play 10 - 20 games idiota 


lol mock draft whores are really annoying thinking they know about prospects by the number they're projected but never even see a game they played :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fajardo playero</b>!
> 
> 
> Your number of post =
> ...





You've got 72 posts in one day.....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm tired of fighting with stupid foreigners for the day...

...oh, sorry, Puerto Ricans.

How about we call it a draw until they play an NBA game? Because you have got to be the second biggest ******* (next to BEEWILL and his constant Eddy pimping) I've ever encountered here.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fajardo playero</b>!
> 
> 
> Your number of post =
> ...


that is not cool :no: , stop hypin ur countrymen up, they suck
and p.s. u posted 72 times in one day, what are u doin with ur life?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> Chris paul in his prime will average 25 ppg, 15 apg, 10 rpg. He's going to be real good, just wait


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

just because he beat paul one-on-one does not mean he is the better player. There is such thing as styles clashing where Barera's style of play is not suited for pauls style of play. Also if barrera was so good then why does he get no press from anyone. usually the media picks up these things quickly. You also need to stop with your blind patriotism for your players.


----------



## prlindo (Aug 22, 2004)

He plays in a bad divison


Barea and Paul are great prospects I just used Barea's preformance to back up why i was so high on barea


I don't understand how would you know how bad he is or how good he is if you never seen the guy play? Accually Barea is very well knowned young prospect and has been talked alot about on FIBA if you know what that is So because you never heard him he sucks? :laugh:


----------

